# True Blood



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Any of you gents/ladies watch this? 
If so, how is it?
I'm about to download it and watch it. I've been having a vampire movie craving ever since I saw 30 days of Night.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw the first 2 episodes and am starting to dig it...

I need to catch up, my lady tells me it's getting really good...


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I would like to see this!! I think they are making a sequel to 30 days of night as well. I remember going to watch that in the theater last winter for the late show and I decided to walk (no car). All I can say is that the walk home was around 2 miles of 25-30 below zero weather and not a single soul was out and about, talk about creepy. The wind was blowing pretty hard and all the street lamps were glowing orange and the sky was that super black and clear kind of winter night. I get chills just thinking about it!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its getting better with each episode. The first ones are kinda weird and set the table like all other series. Kinda weird at points, but the story is getting deeper.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I really like it. It starts out kinda slow but gets better with each episode. Besides, how can you go wrong with a show about ******** and vampires?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It's an odd show but can be entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Anna Paquin is hot.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Any of you gents/ladies watch this?
> If so, how is it?
> I'm about to download it and watch it. I've been having a vampire movie craving ever since I saw 30 days of Night.


I have, good stuff. At first I thought, what else could they possibly do with the whole vampire theme, and expected it to be cheesy. But it ended up sucking me in which is typical of HBO...

30 days of night was awesome too. That time of year again and I love me some horror flicks









I'm wondering wtf's up with that dog


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

not a fan...


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

My new favorite show....I think it's got some awesome potential.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

dolcezza369 said:


> My new favorite show....I think it's got some awesome potential.


I caught up last night...

Can't wait for the new episode!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My new favorite show....I think it's got some awesome potential.


I caught up last night...

Can't wait for the new episode!!
[/quote]

Wait for me! Episode 1 is tonight, episode 2 is downloading!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Episode 1. Check. Pretty good.

Whats up with the horrible southern accents though?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Episode 1. Check. Pretty good.
> 
> Whats up with the horrible southern accents though?


It builds up....

As for the accents... get used to it....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

who is the slutty waitress in ep.1 that smacks her arse as she walks away? she's hot!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I watch it every monday night. It f****n rocks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm really digging it. But I never watch things as per the tv schedule.. so I probably have an episode or two to catch up on. The last episode I watched I think they went to Fangtasia and Sookie met Eric.

I'm pretty impressed with how they managed to re-invent the vampire genre for this.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Episode 2. Getting better.

Whats the significance of that collie? I've seen it in the two episodes so far...

I also noticed when cameras focused in on the painting in Sams office, with the little girl sleeping while the dog watches...does that tie in with the collie significance?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

They haven't said what the deal with the dog is yet, but Bill eluded to some of the stronger vampires being able to change shape.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Anna Paquin is hot.


aaaaaamen, great show just because of this eye candy


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

not a fan, i think HBO missed their mark on this one!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> not a fan, i think HBO missed their mark on this one!


Really? I'll admit that the first one was alright but now its slowly growing on me. What made you not like it? Story content? Horrible accents?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> not a fan, i think HBO missed their mark on this one!


Really? *I'll admit that the first one was alright* but now its slowly growing on me. What made you not like it? Story content? Horrible accents?
[/quote]

I had the same problem, It was slow and not really focused...

Now I'm really digging it and can't wait to see where it goes...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm on episode 4 tonight.

Bake, do you think Sam is a werewolf? I just came to this conclusion a few moments ago...

Sam doesn't like Bill.
Bill is a vampire.
Vampires natural enemy is the werewolf.
Sam has a thing for dogs.
-picture in his office with the dog overlooking the baby girl
-the collie
Sam's a "lone" wolf, according to the statement he made to whatshername about being lonely.
Sam barks at night during his sleep, like dogs do.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm on episode 4 tonight.
> 
> Bake, do you think Sam is a werewolf? I just came to this conclusion a few moments ago...
> 
> ...


I'm starting to draw the same conclusions... Sam definitely has some connection to the dog...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

All caught up on 1-5.

$20 says sam is the one killing the girls AND sookies grandma! I guess he got mad at her for introducing Bill to the community. Oh, and I defintely now think he's a werewolf.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> All caught up on 1-5.
> 
> $20 says sam is the one killing the girls AND sookies grandma! I guess he got mad at her for introducing Bill to the community. Oh, and I defintely now think he's a werewolf.


Good Thesis...


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm on episode 4 tonight.
> 
> Bake, do you think Sam is a werewolf? I just came to this conclusion a few moments ago...
> 
> ...


Definitely in agreement. Bake and I were just talking about this earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm on episode 4 tonight.
> 
> Bake, do you think Sam is a werewolf? I just came to this conclusion a few moments ago...
> 
> ...


i didn't even notice that. it'd make the show really interesting if he is a werewolf.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> I'm on episode 4 tonight.
> 
> Bake, do you think Sam is a werewolf? I just came to this conclusion a few moments ago...
> 
> ...


i didn't even notice that. it'd make the show really interesting if he is a werewolf.
[/quote]

Trained eye.











> Especially since vampires would have drained the bodies of the recent victims. Werewolves would have just cut them up.


That was evident in the final scene with granny. The other two murders didnt really add up. I just put sam in the killing of Dawn because of the photo he was looking at when he walked out whats her name, and than the whole rolling in the sheets like a dog....

and yes, the werewolf thing would make it REALLY interesting.


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any ideas about Jason Stackhouse's deal? Wrong place wrong time guy, or ?

I've read several books on werewolf characters "imprinting" their soul mate. If Sookie was Sam's, maybe he killed Grandma because she wanted Sookie closer to Bill.

Hmmm, I'm too tired to think. Ciao.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sam is the dog in my opinion. this is a great show I love it. I am wondering about who is killing all the people? Bill even said if it was vampire he would drain all the victims. It has to be a mortal who is the serial killer.


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jason Stackhouse...possible lichen? Mix of werewolf and vampire without any knowledge of being so? I'm so confused about his character still.

It's making me crazy.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dolcezza369 said:


> Jason Stackhouse...possible lichen? Mix of werewolf and vampire without any knowledge of being so? I'm so confused about his character still.
> 
> It's making me crazy.


Is a lycan a real mythical character? I always thought it was a made-up creature from underworld.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

This is what I found on google:

"Lycans are creatures simialr to werebeasts, with one expection..they have only 2 forms and
neither of them are human. Lycans appear to be normal everyday run of the mill animals
(including common house pets), but when they are angered they shape change into rather large
and very dangerous beasts forms of their normal selves."


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

the bartender's killing everyone. he's a strange wanderer with no past who opened up a bar there and likes to break into peoples houses and roll around in their underwear. think he killed suki's mother so he could blame it on her vampire boyfriend. he might end being a vamp bounty hunter who can kick ass. He's setting up suki's boyfriend for a showdown 
that'll go in his favor imo. No idea about the dog yet, might be that one elder vamp in the bar just keeping an eye on everything.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sam being the killer the would overly transparent, wouldn't it?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Sam being the killer the would overly transparent, wouldn't it?


There's the chance it might be the brother just for the twist. I think Sookie's power might have something to do with her parents, so maybe the brother inherited something too.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If anybody is too impatient to wait and see how the story unfolds, this series is based on "The Sookie Stackhouse" novels by Charlaine Harris.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Sam being the killer the would overly transparent, wouldn't it?


There's the chance it might be the brother just for the twist. I think Sookie's power might have something to do with her parents, so maybe the brother inherited something too.
[/quote]

Theres a nice alternative ^^


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> If anybody is too impatient to wait and see how the story unfolds, this series is based on "The Sookie Stackhouse" novels by Charlaine Harris.


I didn't know that. That's awesome. I'm going to have to read the books now.

I wonder if the sex scenes are just as crazy in print as they are on screen, haha.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

She lost her virginity!









What was up with that scene where she supposedly got choked, was that a dream or did it actually happen?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Anna Paquin's tits have made their debut!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> She lost her virginity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think it was a dream, still think the bar guy is the killer and whats up with that dog?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Anna Paquin's tits have made their debut!


had to wait 5 episodes but so worth it


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Great series !! The brother is off the hook..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What's up with Tara's mom saying she's possessed by a demon? The trailer for next week's show shows the mom tied up in what looks like a exorcism.

I'm also starting to like Lafayette's character more. I've got the feeling that there's something far more sinister with him than just being the neighborhood drug dealer.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> What's up with Tara's mom saying she's possessed by a demon? The trailer for next week's show shows the mom tied up in what looks like a exorcism.
> 
> I'm also starting to like Lafayette's character more. I've got the feeling that there's something far more sinister with him than just being the neighborhood drug dealer.


I'm thinking voodoo has some play in this. Perhaps Lafayette has some sort of voodoo spell on Tara's mom but it went wrong, instead of helping out her mom curve the alcohol addiction.

I'm with Liquid, what is UP with that collie! I could've sworn at one point, the dog scuffed just like a human when it was standing next to Bill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

No boobies this episode.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> No boobies this episode.


Guess you didnt see the entire show....

They were there...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> No boobies this episode.


You sir are incorrect.

There were at least three boobie shots during the first 3 minutes of the show before the intro song came on. (all the same girls boobs but still pretty nice)


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> No boobies this episode.


paquin's tits at the beginning and that random girl jason found both showed tits, put yer glasses on.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The exorcism this episode was pretty cool.

Sam running through the woods naked... another sign that he might be a werewolf.

I wonder who actually died in that fire and what the repercussions will be.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Watching it tonight, once its downloaded.

No spoilers!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Watching it tonight, once its downloaded.
> 
> No spoilers!


Here's one quick one, read it at your risk.



Spoiler



The chick Jason taps has beautiful boobies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, I stand corrected on the bewbies.
I must have been getting beer out of the fridge when they were shown.

I tried not to miss the bath tub scene, but by the time I got my beer and ran back to the TV, all I saw was man-ass.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I just witness Anna Paquin have her "fake" first O!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OMG!

Amy, the girl Jason f**ks is Janis from Mean Girls....wow!

LoL! What the f**k was sam running away from while running through the bush naked?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> OMG!
> 
> Amy, the girl Jason f**ks is Janis from Mean Girls....wow!
> 
> LoL! What the f**k was sam running away from while running through the bush naked?


was janis the ugly one from mean girls? I only remember the santa claus scene.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Amy, the girl Jason f**ks is Janis from Mean Girls....wow!
> 
> LoL! What the f**k was sam running away from while running through the bush naked?


was janis the ugly one from mean girls? I only remember the santa claus scene.
[/quote]

The one who had a vendetta against the plastic girls, had the "gay" friend AND wore all purple to the school dance, that one.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> OMG!
> 
> Amy, the girl Jason f**ks is Janis from Mean Girls....wow!
> 
> LoL! What the f**k was sam running away from while running through the bush naked?


was janis the ugly one from mean girls? I only remember the santa claus scene.
[/quote]

The one who had a vendetta against the plastic girls, had the "gay" friend AND wore all purple to the school dance, that one.
[/quote]

There were other girls in that movie?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Amy, the girl Jason f**ks is Janis from Mean Girls....wow!
> 
> LoL! What the f**k was sam running away from while running through the bush naked?


was janis the ugly one from mean girls? I only remember the santa claus scene.
[/quote]

The one who had a vendetta against the plastic girls, had the "gay" friend AND wore all purple to the school dance, that one.
[/quote]

There were other girls in that movie?








[/quote]

YOU WATCHED THAT MOVIE?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Does anyone wanna try V? That looks like one crazy ass trip.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Does anyone wanna try V? That looks like one crazy ass trip.


I'd try it...

Hell, I've tried just about everything else out there at least once...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Was anybody else surprised when Lafayette, after listening to Sookie's talk about her experience with Bill, mutter "Skank" under his breath when she walked away?

I'm liking the development of his character, it seems he's going to be a lot more central to the show than I first anticipated.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Was anybody else surprised when Lafayette, after listening to Sookie's talk about her experience with Bill, mutter "Skank" under his breath when she walked away?


LoL! I did and wondered what he meant by it. I guess He wanted to sleep with Bill?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought he used it in a half playful manner. Sookie always preached about being a good girl then gave it up to a dirty rotten vampire.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

diddye said:


> I thought he used it in a half playful manner. Sookie always preached about being a good girl then gave it up to a dirty rotten vampire.


I agree except about the dirty rotten vampire. I am now wondering if they were in fact in there coffins with the fire? I love this show!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I just figured it's the gay guy being catty.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think he meant the skank comment viciously. It's more just banter.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So what happened this week? Wait, don't tell me. I'm downloading it and watching it today!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> So what happened this week? Wait, don't tell me. I'm downloading it and watching it today!


there's a nice cemetary scene and sookie or sukie helps out some vamps at the bar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Great episode tonight.
I got chills from a few of the scenes.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm starting to think the guy that came back from Iraq is the killer now.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was thinking that too - about the Iraq guy being the killer.

Cool to know that Sam is a shape shifter. Funny how he was accused by Sookie of being a werewolf and he got SO upset by it! But from the way he talked about Werewolves I hope one makes an appearance... Sookie was a pretty big bitch this entire episode.

OH. And what was with the chick in the middle of the road that made Tara drive off and crash?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I was thinking that too - about the Iraq guy being the killer.
> 
> Cool to know that Sam is a shape shifter. Funny how he was accused by Sookie of being a werewolf and he got SO upset by it! But from the way he talked about Werewolves I hope one makes an appearance... Sookie was a pretty big bitch this entire episode.
> 
> OH. And what was with the chick in the middle of the road that made Tara drive off and crash?


Well, I read the first two books in this series but Allen Ball has switched a LOT of stuff around, added a bunch and took some out. I know who the killer was in the book, if it stays the same in the show, you'll all be surprised, it pretty much comes out of left field. The woman at the end is another aspect of the story that didn't actually come in until the second book that had virtually nothing to do with the main story of the murders.
I almost never say this but the series is much better than the books, the characters and story are more fleshed out, the series writing, while sort of soap-opera like is more tight and the storyline and charcter arcs are better played out. Since I doubt any of you will bother to read the books, I'm going to post a couple of things that are radically different than the book but I'll do them in "spoiler" so I don't totally ruin the books if you do read them. 
I don't know if the story gets closer to the entire series of books, like if he took all the books and mixed and matched to get the series or not because to be honest, I didn't like the books anywhere near as much as the series.In fact the books pretty much sucked and I couldn't be bothered spending the time to read the third through eighth to see if the stories matched up.



Spoiler



Tara isn't Sookies friend and doesn't even show up except for a small part in book 2. Lafayette is almost non-existent in Book 1, he's only mentioned twice. The character and storyline about Jason,his girlfriend and the kidnapped vampire doesn't exist in either of the first two books.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Damn! I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I have nothing to add.
Here's Sookie:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm really enjoying the tv series. It's the only show I actually want to watch each week.

I doubt I'll bother with the books.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> not a fan, i think HBO missed their mark on this one!


X you tripping this sh*t is hot!!!!!!!! love the way vampires are in it and now shapeshifters and werewolves exist, hot as hell wish it wasnt ending just 2 episodes left, hope its not the total end of it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

2 episodes? Really? Oh well that's lame.

I hate HBOs stupid miniseries. I always get way too into them and then blam... done. Same thing happened with Generation Kill.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah when u watch it at ends it tells u last week 3 this week "2 episodes left watch to see what happens" blah blah and im digging it wish it was a series and not mini series , maybe since people are really liking it it'll come back


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Mettle said:


> 2 episodes? Really? Oh well that's lame.
> 
> I hate HBOs stupid miniseries. I always get way too into them and then blam... done. Same thing happened with Generation Kill.


REALLY, 2 left? F**KNG BULL! I agree with you on the Gen: Kill miniseries. I was like WTF, thats it? HBO has to stop c*ckteasing us like that, I was really getting into it too...

...tonight will be Ep. 9 & 10 back to back. All of you are getting my hyped for this shapeshifting phenomenon and werewolf talk.

Even tough I haven't seen those two epsides, do you all think the Iraqi Vet guy is a werewolf? I mean, from what I remember Werewolves are scared of releasing the inner wolf inside, hence why the vet is aways so conservative and nervous....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

HBO has renewed for a second season for a summer 2009 run.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> HBO has renewed for a second season for a summer 2009 run.


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

sh*t just got reeeaaal stupid with the shapeshifters and werewolves... someone at hbo must have just upped their dose of peyoti







..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> sh*t just got reeeaaal stupid with the shapeshifters and werewolves... someone at hbo must have just upped their dose of peyoti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The books got real stupid real fast, so I have no doubt this will be the same. The problem is this show has a built in audience that will just eat up all the foolishness and think that it's "deep".

I've got a feeling this is going to be HBO's next big cash cow, so it'll be dragged on until it's nothing but a third rate soap opera. The Sopranos was written to be a 3 season show, when it got real popular they stretched it out to 8 seasons, Oz was supposed to be a 2 season show and look how long that went on for. Same as Six Feet Under, another show that went on for too long, though they and Allen Ball did end it on a good note. HBO has a history of not knowing when enough is enough.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The show they ended too early was Rome. That was probably my favorite HBO show.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> The show they ended too early was Rome. That was probably my favorite HBO show.


agreed, loved it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sweet!!! I am looking forward to a second season.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Watching Ep. 9 right now.

Eric is a badass Vampire. The actor who plays him (also on Gen: Kill) kicks ass...

LOL @ the Wii Golf scene!

With Bill gone, does Sam do something to Sookie?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Watching Ep. 9 right now.
> 
> Eric is a badass Vampire. The actor who plays him (also on Gen: Kill) kicks ass...
> 
> ...


knocks her up, who cares anymore







wii injuries ftw, knocked a lamp clear across the room playing tennis


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OH SH*T!!!
SAM *IS* THAT COLLIE!!!!!!!!!!!









Oh, another prediction! Since that revelation by Eric about "not retaliating yet but they know who has attacked them: whatshername is going to befriend Sookie so that she can get out of the kidnapping and battery of that vampire, by having sookie utilize her relationship with Bill...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

What/who was that chick that was standing in the middle of the road when black chick crashed?

Sookie is getting annoying!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Eric is a badass Vampire. The actor who plays him (*also on Gen: Kill*) kicks ass...


Holy sh*t. Can't believe I didn't realize that. CRAZY.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Sookie is getting annoying!


I agree. Her character isn't gaining any charm like all the others, instead she's getting increasingly annoying.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Eric is a badass Vampire. The actor who plays him (*also on Gen: Kill*) kicks ass...


Holy sh*t. Can't believe I didn't realize that. CRAZY.
[/quote]

Wow I didn't realize it either till now. He just grew out his hair and had a makeover. Its funny because he's expressionless and somber just like his Gen Kill role.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

im diggin this series and im glad it got picked up for a second season. I agree that rome was ended too early, but at least it got a finale...unlike deadwood (my personal fav hbo series)

at first i thought that the woman at the crossroads was the same one that turned bill, but now im reflecting on the words of Tara's mother. "if you want to make a deal with the devil you have to go to the crossroad". im still kind of puzzled on that one.

im also wondering where jason will end up in all this. surely the vampires will come for amy... Is jason going to get caught in the crossfire?

im not so sure we are gonna see any werewolves this season. since the series got picked up again it sounds like they might make an appearance in the middle of next season, but i have been wrong before.

lets discuss.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I thought the girl in the street looked like the girl that worked at the bar that was killed. But it only showed her for a second.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Draven said:


> im diggin this series and im glad it got picked up for a second season. I agree that rome was ended too early, but at least it got a finale...unlike deadwood (my personal fav hbo series)
> 
> at first i thought that the woman at the crossroads was the same one that turned bill, but now im reflecting on the words of Tara's mother. "if you want to make a deal with the devil you have to go to the crossroad". im still kind of puzzled on that one.
> 
> ...


The f*cking language in Deadwood







... Holy sh*t...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I read in an interview w/ the writers that werewolves wouldn't appear until next season. Question:How do we know when humans are turned into vampires? If its simply a bite, wouldn't sookie be a vamp already?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it's more than a bite. There has to be an exchange of blood normally in most vampire lore.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Currently catching tonights episode, and I missed the first 10 minutes but I got some questions...

1. who killed amy?
2. whats the MO of the woman that bails out Tara? She IS the same one that mysteriously appeared before Tara the night of her crash, yes?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Thought....

Lady who bailed out Tara, Mary Ann Forester is the devil in disquise!
Rene is a vampire-hybrid? or serial killer...(his photo is on that faxed paper)


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> sh*t just got reeeaaal stupid with the shapeshifters and werewolves... someone at hbo must have just upped their dose of peyoti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i liked it how can vampires not be stupid but if u introduce werewolves and shape shifters now its silly? lmao its a show on HBO its cool


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> Thought....
> 
> Lady who bailed out Tara, Mary Ann Forester is the devil in disquise!
> Rene is a vampire-hybrid? or serial killer...(his photo is on that faxed paper)


i like thoughts on chick that bailed tara out but doubt shes that powerful but she i feel she evil and got something bad planned for tara


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

It's getting a bit soap-opera-ish. They shouldn't have Sookie straying from the Vampire-guy. 
The whole story-line is that she prefers the vampire to any actual person.

Sookie needs to get naked some more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Holy sh*t! That episode was intense -and disturbing.

I wanna bang that black girl. She looked awesome in that bikini.

Notice the song playing on the truck radio was "She's the Devil in Disguise"?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WELL. The woman who bailed out Tara seems to be a shifter as well. And she knows Sam. And then there's Sam's money... It's all connected, obviously.

It's cool that Bill didn't die.

Agreed. Very intense episode.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

now we have to wait all the way untill the summer untill the next season


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Holy sh*t! That episode was intense -and disturbing.
> 
> I wanna bang that black girl. She looked awesome in that bikini.
> 
> Notice the song playing on the truck radio was "She's the Devil in Disguise"?


Tara did look very nice in that bikini but im upset you see lafayette get atacked or about to be attacked by something then he hasnt been seen for 2 weeks the at end , i couldve swore the foot hangin out detectives belfour car was black and had nail polish on it which makes me think lafayette is dead booooooooooooooooooooooooooo but very good episode and that chick with tara now does seem to be shap shifter and lookded like she had sam scared taking all that money out the safe and we gotta wait till next summer wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Downloading!!!!

This better be as good as you all made it up to be...I don't want no Sopranos FADE TO BLACK ending!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone been watching season 3?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Watching it and loving every minuite, It could use some more T n A shots but that one scene of pam eating out that girl when when the phone rang was great


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

They film a bunch at my friend's house for each season. They use his place for Sam Merlot's rental house. There has been a lot of vampire sex filmed on his living room couch! I haven't seen any of this season but I believe the latest episode includes his house.

It wasn't until the most recent filming, about a month ago, that I came up with the idea of adding some personal stuff to the set after the crew was gone for the day. I am pretty sure that some of it made it into the scenes on the following day. We'll see at the end of this season!


----------

